
Google Home couldn't tell users who Jesus Christ is – here's why it matters - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/26/google-home-jesus-christ-gaffe-highlights-featured-snippets-problems.html
======
DrScump
What makes it relevant is that GH _does_ readily identify other religious
figures such as Muhammad and Buddha. Whether or not one believes in any or all
in a religious context, each is an important historical figure.

------
badrabbit
There was similar story about google redacting results critical of hillary
clinton.

Hard to believe this isn't abuse of power. Hmm, maybe they were being
sarcasting with their slogan "don't be evil".

------
grawprog
So Jesus is vulnerable to spam but Muhammad or satan wouldn't be? Seems kind
of unbelievable.

Also, we got a lot of fun asking ok google what an angry dragon or other such
things is.

